# Story Behind Pics



## optaylor823 (Mar 20, 2011)

I ran across these two pictures online and was wondering if any one knew this guy or the story behind the pictures.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 20, 2011)

Ouch! :shock: . Wonder if he sustained any hull damage?


----------



## turne032 (Mar 20, 2011)

i have no idea, but im curious where you found them at?

looks like someone might have had one to many big boy sodas! good way to dip water in the rear and sink to the bottom!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 20, 2011)

I imagine the contents of the blue and white cooler in front of the steering console had something to do with that little trick!!!!


----------



## optaylor823 (Mar 20, 2011)

I found the pictures on Evinrude's Facebook page. There was no comments under the pictures so I was really wondering if they guy went forward to get the boat unstuck or backwards. If I new there was fish back there I would be trying to go forward. I actually done something like this the other day, but the log was not so high and I easliy went over it and my 8 year old son got a good laugh considering a few branches hit my sunglasses and had them all sideways when we were done.


----------



## Seth (Mar 21, 2011)

I definitely don't recognize the boat. That's unlike any Legend paint job I've seen. I cringe when I bump gravel or anything in mine and it's not nearly as expensive as that one.


----------



## riverracer (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like a cowtown boat to me ! Like that old saying " If ur going to be stupid ? youve gotta be tuff !!!!


----------



## River Rider (Mar 29, 2011)

Very interesting. Especially since he managed to either lose a rider or gain one depending on the order of the pics. Sure would like to hear the story behind the pictures as well.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tricky maneuver....don't think I'd have the guts to try it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 29, 2011)

I did something like that once on the Gasconade River. The log was deeper it the water and I made it across. Also,I didn't do it for fun,I did it out of neccessity. I made a rookie mistake right after I got the boat.


----------

